# Fast and Furious 9 (2020)



## AsPika2219 (Jan 30, 2020)

So Fast and So Furious! Also called "F9: The Fast Saga"

Teaser Trailer!



Release date:- June 25, 2021 (USA) **UPDATED**

Other release date was here:- https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5433138/releaseinfo?ref_=tt_dt_dt

Meanwhile, Fast and Furious 10 was the FINAL movie and will aired on year 2021 soon.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 4, 2020)

Official Trailer!


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2021)

New trailer up: 



Okay now in this one, the use magnets to _push_ a car. 

Because magnets push iron. 

Maybe it's a magnetic car. 

Maybe they're using antimagnets. 

Maybe Fast and Furious is one of the longest running SF franchises out there, and we didn't even know. 

Anyway. Remember when F&F was about street racing? 

Me neither.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 17, 2021)

Final Trailer!



Meanwhile, release date was changed again into *June* *25, 2021*.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 20, 2021)

The 10th movie better be called fast 10 your seatbelts


----------



## Dead2009 (Feb 2, 2022)

Out of all the mainline films, this one was probably my favorite. Though it's a shame Rock wasn't in it....it would have been cool to see Cena and Rock fighting in a major film.


----------



## Tomhusrt (Feb 22, 2022)

Everything is very hot and dashing, But What do you think about the car destroying the Sattelite scene?


----------

